# 2003 Mercury 25, carb float spec



## Dhicks (Oct 11, 2018)

Does anyone have the manual by chance?
looking for the float spec / measurement.
and or a link to a manual.
any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Is that one even adjustable? Thought it was a plastic float? If adjustable & you can’t find a spec, when upside down and only the weight of the float on the needle... the float should look level with the carb/bowl mating surface. Has never let me down!🤙🏻


----------



## Dhicks (Oct 11, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> Is that one even adjustable? Thought it was a plastic float? If adjustable & you can’t find a spec, when upside down and only the weight of the float on the needle... the float should look level with the carb/bowl mating surface. Has never let me down!🤙🏻


It is adjustable.
incase anyone else Is looking we found a manual, float height is 1” per Mercury.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Just make sure when you put the float back into the carb bowl that you put the side with the dimples towards the 2 feet on the valve lever. The side with the continuous ridge points towards the bottom of the bowl. The other thing that gets people on this carb is the tiny spring in the jet screw that holds a "BB" size ball. Don't loose it and if you buy the rebuild kit they will give you a new one. Without the spring the carb does not run well. Don't loose the ball either to get a new one of those you have to buy a rebuild kit that costs over $100 (the ball is not sold separately). As others have said the float height is 1". Be sure to hold down the black lever on the primer when you put the carb back in otherwise you won't be able to fit it in. Its not hard to do but most of the YouTube videos don't mention this or the proper position of the float.


----------

